# Protests now in Swaziland



## sean m (13 Apr 2011)

There are currently protests going on in the kingdom of Swaziland against the monarchy who has been accussed of many human rights abuses, which the article states.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/world/2011/0413/1224294555612.html

Even though this is still early to tell what make come out of it, could it be now that Africa has awakened finally and desire to get rid of their dictators as well?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2011)

sean m said:
			
		

> There are currently protests going on in the kingdom of Swaziland against the monarchy who has been accussed of many human rights abuses, which the article states.
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/world/2011/0413/1224294555612.html
> 
> Even though this is still early to tell what make come out of it, could it be now that Africa has awakened finally and desire to get rid of their dictators as well?



Don't go rushing up tp buy your betting slips yet. African countries change dictators like people change underwear.


----------



## sean m (13 Apr 2011)

That is very true, say if we consider what seems to be happening now in Egypt... We will have to just wait and see.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Don't go rushing up tp buy your betting slips yet. African countries change dictators like people change underwear.


----------



## brihard (13 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> people change underwear.



...wait, what?


----------



## HavokFour (13 Apr 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> ...wait, what?



Depends on the person I suppose.  ;D


----------



## sean m (14 Apr 2011)

"Swaziland protests overwhelmed by violence"

http://www.ajc.com/news/nation-world/swaziland-protests-overwhelmed-by-908966.html

"Swaziland: Police Fight Teachers as Unrest Begins to Mount"

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/14/world/africa/14briefs-Swaziland.html

"Is Swaziland the next Libya?"

"http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/974286--is-swaziland-the-next-libya?bn=1"


----------

